# Mercury!



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

His is a few of my new little boy called Mercury that I got from Marnie. He is ADORABLE. Though it seems I can't use a camera. Hopefully I can get more shots but man he likes to run around! though he is a good boy and always comes back to mummy's hand.

He has started a new lovely trick now. When i open the cage roof door he hops up onto the top of his house roof (that is a fleece hammock) and stand on his back legs and reaches out his front paws ro my hand and I have to pick him up. Who could resist that!?

Playing peekaboo after he had run around the table









His Mouse home 









His tubes. Not allowed to touch them. They are his. I am slowly teaching him to run in and out of them in a figure of eight. he only has so much of this before he climbs on my hand and sulks.









Home sweet home 









Visiting Daddy whilst Daddy plays World of Warcraft *giggles*


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Awwww nice to see he is settled in, 
In a big cage aswell  
He still looks like a beautiful boy


----------

